# An apt LED 32" TV-suggestion



## noblemeshak (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi frndzz, I Hav a plan to buy an LED TV 32 inch, with FULL HD,
Suggest me a good LED TV to go for, which has good life, with contrat!!
Choose a best one from ur views
Flipkart: LG 32 Inches Full HD LED 32LV3500: Television
Flipkart: LG 32 Inches Full HD LED 32LV3730: Television
Flipkart: Sony 32 Inches Full HD LED KDL-32EX520 IN5: Television
Flipkart: Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5000PRMXL: Television


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 24, 2011)

Take LG 32LV3730 .


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

My vote will go for: 
Sony LED KDL-32EX520

The last 3 model which you have specified have almost same config, so I preferred more reliable (brand wise) Sony.


----------



## noblemeshak (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guyzzz....help me to choose the one which has the maximum life!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 31, 2011)

the sony one that d6bmg has above suggested has a very good build quality and superb panel (IMO SPVA). so buy without worries ! and yes, a demo prior purchase is strongly advised !!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

Rather then going for sony EX520 I would suggest/recommend uou to go for samsung 5 series smart tv i.e. 32D5900.It is better than all other led tv available in the matket(including sony)


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Rather then going for sony EX520 I would suggest/recommend uou to go for samsung 5 series smart tv i.e. 32D5900.It is better than all other led tv available in the matket(including sony)



agreed


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ esp. not if gaming is also a priority, and samsung's panel lottery policy provides the icing on the cake !


----------

